# Beautiful Stitche Patterns - Free instruction



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

I came across this link by following an item on Pinterest. There are many lovely patterns, quite a few that I've never come across. Enjoy browsing through!

http://knit-together.com/pattern/knitting-stitch-patterns/eyelet-and-lace


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

THank you, some of these are really sweet!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Beautiful stitch patterns! Thank you!


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

aahh, Pintrest! My other home ... after KP that is.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you, I got quite lost there.


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

maryann1701 said:


> Thank you, I got quite lost there.


I did the same thing!


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Amazing patterns. They are written oddly, like old patterns. I'm having some trouble picturing how to make a few. Guess I'll have to practice with swatches.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you! I have not seen that link before!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I love the website, but I wish I knew something about its origins. Some of the turns of phrase lead me to believe its author(s)'s first language isn't English. For example: The first row stitches and edge *loops* are not charted out. "Loops"?? I would write it as: The top and bottom borders and selvedge stitches are not represented on the charts.

I hope the website grows. There are interesting, but as yet non-functional, links at the top of the page. Since there's no 'contact' button and no date anywhere, I guess we just need to watch it in hopes of new additions.

Thank you, NJQuiet1, for posting it!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks for that, have saved it, it looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## PhylD (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm seeing some great stitches I can use for socks. Thanks for the link!


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

tvarnas said:


> Amazing patterns. They are written oddly, like old patterns. I'm having some trouble picturing how to make a few. Guess I'll have to practice with swatches.


I haven't yet tried any of the patterns as I've got so many WIPs right now. Thanks for the heads up about the phrasing!


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I love the website, but I wish I knew something about its origins. Some of the turns of phrase lead me to believe its author(s)'s first language isn't English. For example: The first row stitches and edge *loops* are not charted out. "Loops"?? I would write it as: The top and bottom borders and selvedge stitches are not represented on the charts.
> 
> I hope the website grows. There are interesting, but as yet non-functional, links at the top of the page. Since there's no 'contact' button and no date anywhere, I guess we just need to watch it in hopes of new additions.
> 
> Thank you, NJQuiet1, for posting it!


OH, I see what you mean, Jessica-Jean about the inactive links at the top. I did, however, see there is a contact link at the very bottom of the page that leads you to the site administrators and the ability to email them.

I'm with you...I hope the site grows! Meanwhile, I'm going to attemp some of the stitches when i get a chance. Enjoy!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

judyh47 said:


> aahh, Pintrest! My other home ... after KP that is.


same here I can get lost in there for hours


----------



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

Thank you for the link. There are some very pretty patterns I hope to soon try!


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you, NJQuiet1, for posting this link. Went down the rabbithole, only up for air now, so much to look at.
Hannet


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Great link, thank you!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

I checked out some of the islet and lace patterns and I don't understand the description of some of the chart symbols. For instance, the yo and one of the decreases. Where is this web site? Aloha... Bev


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks for this link!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

blawler said:


> I checked out some of the islet and lace patterns and I don't understand the description of some of the chart symbols. For instance, the yo and one of the decreases. Where is this web site? Aloha... Bev


This page explains/illustrates all the symbols: http://knit-together.com/pattern/knitting-stitch-patterns/symbols

As to *where* the site is based, from the names on the contact page - Andrey and Olga Bogan - I'm guessing it's based somewhere in the region of the former Soviet Union. http://knit-together.com/company . If so, I'm expecting a lot of intricate pattern stitches and, eventually, patterns. Some of the prettiest knitted and crocheted stuff to be seen online is on/from Russian and Ukrainian websites.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> This page explains/illustrates all the symbols: http://knit-together.com/pattern/knitting-stitch-patterns/symbols


It certainly does. Thank you very much, Jessica-Jean. Aloha... Bev


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you. Some very interesting patterns.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> This page explains/illustrates all the symbols: http://knit-together.com/pattern/knitting-stitch-patterns/symbols
> 
> As to *where* the site is based, from the names on the contact page - Andrey and Olga Bogan - I'm guessing it's based somewhere in the region of the former Soviet Union. http://knit-together.com/company . If so, I'm expecting a lot of intricate pattern stitches and, eventually, patterns. Some of the prettiest knitted and crocheted stuff to be seen online is on/from Russian and Ukrainian websites.


Gosh, I hope it based in that region. It would be fantastic to have access to some of their fabulous and intricate patterns and in English. Thanks J-J. Aloha... Bev


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for the link, some nice stitches there :-D


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful stitches thanks for sharing


----------



## AndreyBogan (May 5, 2014)

Lynn, thank you very much for wonderful feedback about our site knit-together.com. I'm very pleased that you have found the useful information for you on it. My name is Andrey Bogan. My wife and me live in Russia. We like to knit and knitting is our hobby and job. In our country many people can knit, some of them know the interesting techniques and ways knitting. Few years ago I and my wife have created a site http://knitplanet.ru, in order to share our experience in the knitting with beginners and advanced knitters. For two years we collected and processed information, we wrote the texts for a site, we made stitch patterns and photographed them and much more. When I studied materials, tradition of knitting of other countries have interested me. They unusual for us and I wanted to know more about it. I began to study English for the sake this. My English still isn't enough good, but I can read and write, and I think that people understand me even  I noticed that users from abroad had considerable interest to the site, so I decided to create English version. Just now I can't translate all site quickly, so you see a lot of empty links at the top of the page. You can meet a mistakes in the text, so I will glad of your help and support. Ask questions, make comments, this is all very useful. My contacts you will find on the page http://knit-together.com/company


----------



## AndreyBogan (May 5, 2014)

blawler, soon there will be a lot of interesting informations. We already knit, make a descriptions, translate.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ha! My guess as to your location was correct!

I love your site and will keep a close eye on it.

Thank you!

Edit: I just had a look at your Russian language site. Even with the botched computer 'translation', it's a great site! 

Keep up the good work! :thumbup:


----------



## AndreyBogan (May 5, 2014)

Jessica-Jean, you are right, I'm living in Russia and my first language Russian. But I have been learning English language for a year. My English isn't enough good, so in the text a lot of mistakes. I will glad your comments. I translate every day, and soon on the site be a lot of informations.


----------



## AndreyBogan (May 5, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Ha! My guess as to your location was correct!
> 
> I love your site and will keep a close eye on it.
> 
> ...


Jessica-Jean, thank you very much for wonderful feedback


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

AndreyBogan said:


> blawler, soon there will be a lot of interesting informations. We already knit, make a descriptions, translate.


I just noticed that you joined us on KP today!! Welcome!! Hope we learn from each other. There are lots of very talented and capable knitters on this forum, as I'm sure you will discover over time. Again, welcome to KP. Aloha... Bev


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Andrey, I'm glad to see you joined our forum and thank you for responding to my email. I know many of us have enjoyed the beautiful creativity of Russian knitters and look forward to seeing what you will be adding to your site.
Lynn


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

Irish Kathleen said:


> Thank you for the link. There are some very pretty patterns I hope to soon try!


Ditto! :thumbup:


----------

